# How do YOU set up a graveyard?



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

I was just thinking about this as I've been quite the busy little bee making custom tombstones and hopefully phasing out most of the store bought ones I have....

I try to follow a typical grid layout, mimicking the "real" graveyard look - rows of stones spaced about a foot or two apart, with at least 4 feet between the next row. Like this:

- - - -

- - - - -

But the problem I run into is that I don't LIKE the neat rows, AND my main areas of viewing are not just the front... I have the driveway up to the house (not a long one) that means the viewing area is "L" shaped, and the stuff is pretty close to the fence, so very visible. You can sort of tell what I mean from this pic:









I don't like the backsides of my stones being really easy to see, so that means I either do a neat turn up the side of the drive and make another row (meaning the outer corner is a booger to decide what to put there) or I need to stop laying out my graveyard so neatly and just put stuff in staggered.

So any suggestions? What are your setup tips and what works/doesn't work for your display?


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I like this way with mine .http://hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=172&pictureid=1992I see what you mean the way I do mine may work for you.I place a tombstone then go place a tombstone on the next row inbetween my first row then come back to the first (alternating rows) don't know if I am explaining it plainly.Your display looks great regardless.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I like to set mine up all catty-whompis (I find myself using more and more of my mom's expressions every day! :googly instead of in neat rows. By that I mean, no regular spacing, other than I keep them all far enough away from one another that you could actually believe bodies are burried under them! :xbones: hehe 

While the rows are much more realistic, I think the disheveled spacing makes them appear older and spookier. If you've ever gone to a REALLY old cemetary, the stones have shifted through time, sometimes by several feet, some are pushed up on hills, some sink. I agree that your setup looks great how it is, but just a thought on neat rows versus not so neat.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

One time I took a stake out and tilted a stone which looks cool if you put some debris in front of it so it appears sunken in. I also tend to do rows but not so even. It depends on your work area for what you can get away with. Good topic!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I agree with MorbidMariah I tend to scatter 'em about chaotically.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Although there're only three tombstones at the present, I set up the graveyard in a sort of circular pattern so that there's something to look at from every angle.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I actually did it both ways. My main cemetery was in rows and you had to walk right down the middle of it to my front door. Then I have a wooded area in between my street and the front yard - so I took my old plastic tombstones - painted them grey - and put them hap-hazardly among the trees to look like an older "forgotten" cemetery. No matter how you arrange them - as long as you like it - it'll be great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, let's see, first we go out and shoot all the neighbors who've annoyed us during the year, then we toss them on the lawn in a random way, and just plant them where they fall:googly:

Okay, just kidding. Historically, we've laid out our tombstones in straight lines, but the more I see of other folks' higgledy piggledly layouts, the better I like them. It definitely gives the feel of an old neglected cemetery, so I think that's what we're going to try this year.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

We set our tombstones up randomly around the yard. We sit jack-o-lanterns in front of the stones closest to the sidewalk. The pumpkins have a face on one side, and a small ghost silhouette on the other that will shine light from the candle onto the tombstone. It gives the effect of a ghost lingering in front of the tombstone.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Ours is pretty random in terms of spacing/layout. I like this look better than everythiing in a neat row.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=191&pictureid=2186

I guess I do a semi random setting, being more or less in rows. I would think the older a graveyard is, the more they have to wedge the bodies in where they can. There is really no wrong or right way to this. Just do what you like or what fits your situation.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow Bone Dancer. That has the look of an old abandoned grave yard. I don't have that much room to work with....wish I did.

I like the way Frankie'sGirl has her grouped kind of tight in the front yard. I think groupings look a little better. It is just kind of what I like. I had only a few things for the yard when I first started and spread them out but it just looked unfinished and sparce. The next year I did a tight grouping with what I had, and got more compliments on that small space. It just looked better cuz the eye didn't have to wander around looking for stuff.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

I start with a focal point in the front and randomly place the stones so they dont obstruct the view of another, and the further I go back I slightly angle them so you can't see the backs of any of them at anytime.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

those tombstones look great!


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 7, 2009)

I go for the haphazard throw them out and stick them in! I also try to lean some of them and make them look like they've been on the ground for awhile.

Two shots from 06


















A shot from 05









In the past tot's have gotten to go around the graveyard with the safety of the fence between them and the ghouls for the most part. But this year I want to make the entrance so tot's have to walk thru the graveyard and then there will be another entrance at my walkway for little tot's that just ain't havin' a stroll thru the graveyard...

Here's another shot from 06...









The past few years I've made the columned entrance right at the walkway at the corner of the garage but this year it will be down by the mailbox and then as I said a separate gate/entrance at the walkway. I'm thinking that entrance will have some kind of "gravediggers local only" sign on it or something to that affect. Anyway this graveyard walk set up will require a whole new train of thought on the layout of the stones and other various props.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

We put ours wherever is best for the lighting to have the most effect and to hide any mechanical workings that may be out in the open, otherwise.

I agree that I hate the idea of people seeing the backs of the stones if they are not realistic looking...this year we are changing our layout to run people on a unidirectional path through the yard. So tombstones out by the fence that will be seen from both sides will be new, intricate designs that are carved and lighted on both sides and then the cheaper stones, or ones with mechanics behind them (gravepopper?) will go on the other side of the path where the back sides will be hidden from all views.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

I really appreciate the pics of the graveyard setups - it really helps!  It looks like most of you agree about more of a staggered/higgedlypiggedly setup with your stones. I think I'm going to do a better job of NOT putting things in rows and breaking up the front section of my stones with more non stone stuff (maybe shift the witch to right in the middle under the tree).

Sixx - What a display! I lost count at 40something stones... bet that looks so imposing with it all lit up AND take forever to arrange! 

Eanders - never thought about having a double-sided stone...hmmmm. Good idea if you've got the TOTs coming and going really close to the display.


----------



## dasjman (Sep 10, 2008)

My tombstones were way too organized last year. I checked out everyone's photos and I like the look better when things are chaotic. So next year I am going to go with a disorganized cemetery.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Monk said:


> those tombstones look great!





Frankie-s Girl said:


> Sixx - What a display! I lost count at 40something stones... bet that looks so imposing with it all lit up AND take forever to arrange!


Sixx's graveyard rocks! He lives close to me and I saw it first hand last year. You'd swear you were in a real graveyard, and he has a great piece of property to work with too!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Sixx...I am sorry you didn't have enough tombstones, maybe we can take up a collection and buy you a couple. LOL jk. It looks so real, great job. I love all the photos of everyone's graveyard.


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

The one suggestion I found on the forums is grouping stones... I place them a tad closer together than they would be in real life, but in odd numbered groups, mostly 3 or 5. For some reason they seem more aesthetically pleasing that way.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

MOTEL SIXX great job on you collection of tombstones. I set of my grave yard the same as Motel Sixx just i do not have as many stones.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

eanderso13 said:


> We put ours wherever is best for the lighting to have the most effect and to hide any mechanical workings that may be out in the open, otherwise.


That's what I do as well. As I have a small yard everything is considered foreground so I'll re-arrange the tombstones several times before I'm happy with them. This year I'm moving the scarecrow so I'll have more room to play with. Here are a few daytime shots that show the placement...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Uruk-Hai said:


> That's what I do as well. As I have a small yard everything is considered foreground so I'll re-arrange the tombstones several times before I'm happy with them. This year I'm moving the scarecrow so I'll have more room to play with. Here are a few daytime shots that show the placement...


Uruk-Hai, I've always loved your cemetery, particularly the night pics you take. Simply beautiful. Shows what can be done with a small space, and you do it up right.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

I like to just throw mine out as well. Random is good I think it look creepy if they are uneven.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice pics everyone!
I like to mix it up every year and place the stones differently.
But I think old wood crosses are a must have.
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=257&pictureid=3149


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

I have a total of 15 tombstones. Unfortunately I only have a small area to work with. Its not really my front yard but the side. I tend to go for the real deal. They are spaced six feet apart like someone is buried there. They are all different heights. Low ones in front and get higher torwards the back...


















I have some older tombstones that I interchange each year


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Noah mentioned something that also helps the look of a graveyard - having varying heights on your tombstones and markers. It just adds that touch of creepy class to the plot


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

My yard is small-ish and uneven and with all the plants and rocks, my rows are a bit uneven...
It works for my theme of an old "Boot Hill" anyway.


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

if you put up a pic I might be able to come up with an idea


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

never mind all i need to do is scroll up lol


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

Mine is sort of mish-mash but I do stagger it so each tombstone can be read. I spent a lot of work on them so the lettering glows from the inside and I want each one visible.


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

i need more headstones!


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Frankie-s Girl I might have a solution for you. I moved in February and my haunt will have to be set up similar to yours, and will have the same problems. The ToT's will walk up the driveway and get to the door looking at the backs of my tombstones. What I think I am going to do is run the rows on a 45 degree angle from the back left to the corner right post using the post as the front. Hopefully with the use of lighting I can cast enough shadow to kinda hide the backs of my stones. The best place to actually see the backs of my stones will be in the back left corner where nobody will be. Maybe it might help you also.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a stop light on my route to work that leaves me sitting at an old dilapidated cemetery every morning for about 6 minutes. I have pondered this same thought and stared at the cemetery for inspiration.

I realized that my graveyard was starting to take on an Arlington National Cemetery feel, with everything so spaced perfectly, and all FULL.

Then it hit me. You still have to follow the spacing, BUT not all the graves are full, because everyone doesnt die in sequential order. This year I'm still going for the proper spacing, but will leave gaps, then put like 3 in a close row for a family, etc.... which is kinda haphazard, in an organized cemetery grid.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Dixie said:


> I have a stop light on my route to work that leaves me sitting at an old dilapidated cemetery every morning for about 6 minutes. I have pondered this same thought and stared at the cemetery for inspiration.
> 
> I realized that my graveyard was starting to take on an Arlington National Cemetery feel, with everything so spaced perfectly, and all FULL.
> 
> Then it hit me. You still have to follow the spacing, BUT not all the graves are full, because everyone doesnt die in sequential order. This year I'm still going for the proper spacing, but will leave gaps, then put like 3 in a close row for a family, etc.... which is kinda haphazard, in an organized cemetery grid.


In my family we do. Nobody is allowed to die out of order.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I hate that people can see the back of the stones, but no one ever LOOKS at the backs. By the time they pass the fronts, they are focused on the porch & what awaits them theer(heh heh heh). I like to mix my stones up by not only having foam ones, I have three rough wooden crosses placed together, and 3 old thick plywood ones in the back. I also don't make them stand evenly....I like ones that are very tipped as well.
I also have irregular fence border (not straight at all) and I angled/tilted my cemetery gates so the entrance is not centerd on the property lot borders, either...its in the sight line of the approach by car. I need to post pics..argh.


----------

